# Any input on Daewoo 601 Skidsteer?Good/ Bad



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Looking at a 98 Daewoo 601 with 900 hrs. Good shape , new rubber, no leaks, comes with bucket. Any input on these machines? Good nor bad. Things I might need to watch out on this brand. What might the value be? Just needing something to load salt. Any input welcome.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

any? .


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Showmestaterida;694682 said:


> Looking at a 98 Daewoo 601 with 900 hrs. Good shape , new rubber, no leaks, comes with bucket. Any input on these machines? Good nor bad. Things I might need to watch out on this brand. What might the value be? Just needing something to load salt. Any input welcome.


Should work


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

is this the one on craigslist?


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

yes .


----------



## Can-Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

I owned a 98 daewoo mini excavator once.Had nothing but troubles.No dealer support,no resale value.John Deere dealer did not want to take it on trade.JMO.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

his price sure is good...that's why i remember the ad


----------



## loudredram (Jan 29, 2008)

DAEWOO= JUNK......they are throw away machines nothing but trouble ....but if its cheep might be worth it


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Whats cheap for this unit? Ran machine, everything worked. Has 1000Hrs. No leaks. Just wanting to load salt cheap. Looked at plenty of bobcats just want alot for higher hr machines. Going to use just for the season and then unload it.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

A friend of mine has a large excavating and snow business and the only skids he has are Daewoo. He has had very good luck with his and did not pay alot. He said he can buy two Daewoos for the cost of one bobcat. I used one of his skids for a few days and all I have to say is it is not fancy but it did the job without any complaints. I dont know about price on those machines but I would say alot cheaper then a bobcat. For loading salt that will be perfect, we use a Thomas for loading salt!


----------

